# CPU Spannungswandlertemperaturen beim Extreme Overclocking



## SvenAmend (22. November 2013)

Hallo liebe extrem Overclocker, 

da mich Overclocking im allgemeinen bzw. Extremoverclocking im speziellen sehr interessiert, wollte ich einfach mal bei den Profis fragen ob ihr beim LN2 benchen eigentlich schon mal die Temperaturen der CPU Spannungswandler auf dem Mainboard gemessen habt?


----------



## der8auer (22. November 2013)

Wenn man LN2 verwendet wird die ganze Wärme des Boards komplett über den Pot abgeführt. Bei CPU Temperaturen von -110°C bis -190°C hat das Board meist nur noch +5 bis +10°C. Oft sogar Temperaturen unter 0°C.

Die Spannungswandler sind auch komplett ohne Kühlung dementsprechend kalt.

Durch die geringe Temperatur fällt die Verlustleistung der CPU auch stark ab. Dadurch werden die Spannungswandler bei weitem nicht so stark belastet wie manche sich das vorstellen.


----------



## SvenAmend (22. November 2013)

Interesannt, dachte mir zwar schon dass durch das LN2 die Umgebung relativ kühl wird, aber die Spannungswandler offenbar so kühl bleiben, dass sogar 2V auf der CPU den Spannungswandlern keinen Hitztod bescheren.


----------



## der8auer (22. November 2013)

Beim ASUS Maximus V Extreme (Ivy Bridge) gab es sogar das Problem, dass die Spannungswandler zu kalt wurden. Bei negativen Temperaturen gab es das Problem, dass die Spannungswandler komplett durchgeschalten haben und die CPU sofort tot war. Also mussten zum Benchen immer die Kühler der Spannungswandler entfernt werden. Unter Last hatten die dann so um die 0°C und alles war gut


----------



## Coldhardt (22. November 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Beim ASUS Maximus V Extreme (Ivy Bridge) gab es sogar das Problem, dass die Spannungswandler zu kalt wurden. Bei negativen Temperaturen gab es das Problem, dass die Spannungswandler komplett durchgeschalten haben und die CPU sofort tot war. Also mussten zum Benchen immer die Kühler der Spannungswandler entfernt werden. Unter Last hatten die dann so um die 0°C und alles war gut



Das ist ja mal interessant 

Wieviel Volt geben die Spannungswandler denn dann an die CPU weiter? Die vollen 12V?


----------



## rossi1002 (23. November 2013)

Da kann man ja schon fast die Spawas unter Wasser setzen und damit "wärmen"


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. November 2013)

Das gilt wohlgemerkt für längere LN2-Sessions, bei schwächeren Extremkühlungen ist die Kühlung über das PCB geringer ausgeprägt. Bei Verwendung einer üblichen Kompressorkühlung bin ich mit aktiver Belüftung bisher immer gut gefahren.

Modding-Tüftler TiN hat mal (vor mittlerweile fast vier Jahren - wie die Zeit vergeht ... ) in der Praxis geprüft, wie stark das Kälteverhalten von Kondensatoren variiert: LN2 capacitor testing - kingpincooling.com


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (26. November 2013)

Kann man die Temperatur der Spannungswandler irgendwie mit nem Programm auslesen ,oder kann man die nur manuell mit nem Messgerät ermitteln?
Würde mich nämlich interessieren wie warm die bei mir werden ^^.


----------



## der8auer (26. November 2013)

Im Normalfall kannst du diese nicht auslesen.


----------



## Stoffel01 (17. Dezember 2013)

Ein Infrarot bzw Laserthermometer sind für diese Zwecke recht gut geeignet


----------

